# Grundausrüstung Kunstköder



## Premi (11. August 2016)

Hallo,

da ich den Schein nun habe will ich gerne auf Raubfische angeln. Im Kurs wurden Köder im Expressdurchgang durchgenommen und nicht wirklich vertieft.

Wenn man nun im Laden vor dem Regal steht wird man erschlagen.

Was ist eurer Meinung nach eine solide kleine Anfangssammlung für Barsch, Zander und Hecht?

Blinker, Spinner, Kunstfisch, Gewicht, Größe ... Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Gibt hier im AB mindestens einen (eher vermutl. dutzende) schönen Text dazu
so wie z.Bsp. den hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310618
dir lg und viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## fischbär (11. August 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Paar kleine und große Spinner, ein, zwei Blinker und ein paar verschiedene Spro Power Catcher Wobbler von Raubfischspezi. Gummifisch für den Anfang Keitech Fat Swing Impact 3", 4", 5", jeweils einmal natürlich (z.B. Arkansas Shiner) und einmal auffällig (Firetiger, Pumpkin/Chartreuse). Für Dropshot vetl. noch ne Packung 3" und 4" Fin S Fish in irgendeinem hell/dunkel Dekor. Evtl. noch ein paar 5,7 und 10 cm Twister in Weiß oder gelb. Sie sollten so weich und wabbelig wie irgend möglich sein.
Ein paar mini Jigköpfe in 3,5 und 7 g sowie ein paar 2/0 und 3/0 Jigs (Football ist immer gut) in ca. 10g, 15g, 20g . Gibt es ebenfalls bei Raubfischspezi. Kaufe nur die Profi-Dinger mit dem Drahthaken, nix mit Bleiwulst. Alles Mist ;-)
Damit kannst Du einen Haufen Fische fangen. Wenn es dann damit gelingt, kannst Du Dich langsam vortasten. Ich hoffe Du hast mehr Glück und verfällst nicht - wie ich - dem Tackle-Sammel-Wahn! Tight Lines!


----------



## Amimitl (11. August 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Bevor wir jetzt auf die ganzen Köder eingehen und dir zu Kram raten, mit dem du vielleicht gar nichts anzufangen weißt oder den du gar nicht effizient benutzen kannst:

Welche Ausrüstung hast du überhaupt schon? Also welche Rute(n) und Rolle(n) fischt du?

Und worauf steht du? Eher "monotones" einkurbeln, bei dem man (eigentlich) nichts falsch machen kann? Oder bist du eher der Technikfreak, der sich richtig darin vergräbt, wie man einen Köder richtig führen muss und beißt dich da richtig rein?


----------



## Mainhatten (12. August 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Bevor man irgendwas sagen kann, ist das Gewässer auch ausschlaggebend.
 Fluss, Bach, See oder Bodden?
 flach oder tief?
 Boot oder Ufer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*



glavoc schrieb:


> Gibt hier im AB mindestens einen (eher vermutl. dutzende) schönen Text dazu
> so wie z.Bsp. den hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310618
> dir lg und viel Spaß beim lesen


Genau den würd auch ich empfehlen für Anfänger!


----------



## Dani_Petri (7. September 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Ist echt von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Kann dir aber auch empfehlen mit dem Verkaufspersonal eines Fachgeschäftes (!) zu sprechen. Die können dir gut weiterhelfen wenn du ihnen deine Situation schilderst.


----------



## fischbär (7. September 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Naja, wo gibt es solche Läden dem noch und wie unterscheidet der Anfänger wer glaubwürdig ist und wer nicht?


----------



## Andal (7. September 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Also ganz ohne eigene Erfahrungen zu machen wird es nicht gehen und da sind halt mal auch schlechte dabei.


----------



## Steffe (14. September 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Ich stand vor einigen Monaten vor dem selben "Probem", deshalb mal von Anfänger zu Anfänger:

 Ich nehme an, du möchtest erst einmal an relativ ruhigen und ueberschaubaren Seen und Fluessen angeln und kein Vermögen ausgeben. Das wuerde ich zumindest raten um Werfen und Köderfuehrung zu ueben. Ebenso nehme ich an du hast eine Spinnrute irgendwo zwischen 10 und 40g. Ich hatte nach ein paar kläglichen und teuren Versuchen erste Hecht/Barsch/Forellen-Erfolge mit folgendem:

 2,3 Spinner in verschiedenen Groessen (2-4) von DAM
 5-6 Gummifische zwischen 4 und 12 cm mit entsprechendem stinknormalen runden Blei, unterschiedliche Farben (bisschen greller, bisschen natuerlicher), Gewichte zwischen 5 und 15 Gramm.
 2 Wobbler (ca 5cm , ca 10 cm)

 Besonders mit den Spinnern konnte ich sehr gut Werfen ueben. Nach einiger Zeit willst du automatisch "mehr" und das Ködersammelsurium wächst wie von alleine 

 Auf jeden Fall sollte diese erste bescheidene Auswahl erst einmal genuegen. Und das wichtigste was ich schmerzhaft -weil teuer- lernen musste: Nicht zu hart versuchen möglichst viel auszuprobieren, sondern erst einmal mit den Basics. 

 Das von Dani-Petri kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ein gutes 10-Minuten Gespräch im Fachmarkt uebertrifft eine ganztags-Internetrecherche oft bei Weitem weil du nicht mit 1000 Infos zugebombt wirst. 

 Das ist alles meine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung und kann natuerlich auch völlig falsch sein


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2016)

*AW: Grundausrüstung Kunstköder*

Vor allem zunächst mal einfach zu führende (Leier-)Köder verwenden und von "Diven" die Finger lassen (zumal diese oft auch spezielleres Gerät plus gewisse Allgemein-Spinnerfahrung erfordern, damit sie anständig bedienbar sind).


----------

